# Having A Problem...



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

So a friend of mine gave me 2 neon green clear Parma 24th scale controllers, I need them cause I have 4 lanes and only 2. I have my original 90 that works great and I bought the newer purple parma with the 3 setting's switch, which I don't really think is that good a contrller but it works. We run mostly t-jets so I need 60 or 90 ohm's. Ok here is the problem, I bought 2 replacement resistors but the contrillers are the older type with the metal trigger and the resistor has an actal threaded shaft that screws to the mechanism. The new resistors don't have this threaded shank so what do I do?? Should I try to trade them away for 2 90 ohm's??

Herlp please.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

Interesting, I have never seen a Parma controller like your are describing and I have some real old ones.

Pictures please.

__________________


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

hey skylark if you can trade for some newer ones ,then by all means do it. tom hiesters has resistors for 8.oo and a great guy to deal with!personaly i,d trade if i could. jusy mt oppinion.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

SuperFist said:


> Interesting, I have never seen a Parma controller like your are describing and I have some real old ones.
> 
> Pictures please.
> 
> ...





joegri said:


> hey skylark if you can trade for some newer ones ,then by all means do it. tom hiesters has resistors for 8.oo and a great guy to deal with!personaly i,d trade if i could. jusy mt oppinion.


Are you saying they have the type with the threded shank?? If so I will just get them and return the 2 I got from my local guy.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I don't have a trade in the works I was just asking if this is something that could be done?


Anyone wanna trade???:dude:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Here you go:dude:


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

That looks like a standard Parma Econo controller frame.










The barrel resistors have through them to mount the resistor to the frame,
a regular 3 1/4", 1/4-20 bolt with a slotted head and a 1/4-20 nut.

* Get out a wrench and a screwdriver and change it.

__________________


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Yep, the big nut and bolt get re-used.

Important:
Consider some method of securing the resistor wire to the ceramic body before you install the new resistor. There are threads here discussing a few methods. Some only secure the windings. Others smooth the surface and the trigger pull across the face of the resistor. I've been using JB Weld on mine since I lost 2 90 ohm resistors to the windings moving around. The florescent "stuff" that Parama uses to mark the resistor and (I guess) secure the windings will be leaving a mess on your track in a matter of weeks when it starts flaking off.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

twolff said:


> Yep, the big nut and bolt get re-used.
> 
> Important:
> Consider some method of securing the resistor wire to the ceramic body before you install the new resistor. There are threads here discussing a few methods. Some only secure the windings. Others smooth the surface and the trigger pull across the face of the resistor. I've been using JB Weld on mine since I lost 2 90 ohm resistors to the windings moving around. The florescent "stuff" that Parama uses to mark the resistor and (I guess) secure the windings will be leaving a mess on your track in a matter of weeks when it starts flaking off.


I do the same but use a little clear quick setting epoxy to secure the windings, that way you can still see the ohm stamp (and the pretty colors). You should do this prior to any work on the resistor.

Joe smoothing the business side of the resistor is a good think but be _very careful_ not to damage the wires. Also, and I think this needs to be done to just about any newer resistor, _carefully _bevel the edges of the 3 metal bands so the wiper doesn't hang up on them. You only need to do the edges that face inwards towards the wound wires, and it's easiest with a flat hobby file. :thumbsup:

Did I mention to do this very carefully? 

What these guys are tellin' you, btw, is that the screw goes all the way through the resistor, as x-ray vision shows


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Gene you are amazing. I will check them again and see if the resistors I got will accept this bolt.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

SwamperGene said:


> ...Also, and I think this needs to be done to just about any newer resistor, _carefully _bevel the edges of the 3 metal bands so the wiper doesn't hang up on them. You only need to do the edges that face inwards towards the wound wires, and it's easiest with a flat hobby file. :thumbsup:
> 
> Did I mention to do this very carefully?


That's only necessary on resistors that Parma has installed the bands on upside down.
You can tell if it's ass backwards by looking at the resistor.
The bands are stamped or sheared with the sharp side inward so they won't slide on the porcelain barrel and the smooth rolled edge outward so the wiper button won't hang up on them.

People who run the machines that bend the bands and assemble the resistors don't know that because obviously nobody at Parma cares if it's wrong.

__________________


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Greta point Sf. No one seems to give a crap anymore.

In every aspect of our lives it seems.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

When a controller trigger feels rough or is not smooth anymore.
It's because the copper wiper button gets a flat spot worn on it.
Then there are sharp edges on the leading and trailing edges of the flat spot that catch on the resistor wires.

You can remove the sharp edges by taking a piece of 400 sandpaper and holding it between your fingers in a radius.
Then work the trigger back and forth so the wiper button is going up the radius of the sandpaper taking the sharp edges off and rounding the edges so it travels smooth across the resistor.



















If you got a controller that's rough and neglect the wiper button,
it's just a matter of time before this happens.









__________________


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

these are great tips, guys. thanks. i have a couple Parmas that i'd like to tune up...

--rick


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey, I just saw some post where you can replace the resistor with a Tyco 70 ohm!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Hey, I just saw some post where you can replace the resistor with a Tyco 70 ohm!



Really? Is has the bolt?


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Hey, I just saw some post where you can replace the resistor with a Tyco 70 ohm!


That was for the old Aurora Baby Russkit set controllers.

But better still, you can replace both of _those_ with a very easy to get 100 ohm resistor


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Here's link with some pics of a 90 ohm econo resistor treated with JB weld.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=254574


----------



## 00'HO (Nov 19, 2004)

*SF is right*



SuperFist said:


> That's only necessary on resistors that Parma has installed the bands on upside down.
> You can tell if it's ass backwards by looking at the resistor.
> The bands are stamped or sheared with the sharp side inward so they won't slide on the porcelain barrel and the smooth rolled edge outward so the wiper button won't hang up on them.
> 
> ...




*Yes, Parma has it's flaws too, for the entry level price, they sure
beat the crap out of any stock controller.*

:beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse:....................


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

You also can adjust the trigger spring tension on a Parma controller without bending the spring.
By rotating one end of the spring 1/2 of a turn clockwise to increase the tension,
or rotating one end of the spring 1/2 of a turn counterclockwise to decrease the tension.

It makes a difference by tightening or loosening the lay of the wraps of the wire on the spring.

__________________


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

SwamperGene said:


> That was for the old Aurora Baby Russkit set controllers.
> 
> But better still, you can replace both of _those_ with a very easy to get 100 ohm resistor


Actually, it's a full size Russkit.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Actually, it's a full size Russkit.


Not in the pics I saw. A full size Russkit is identical to a Parma, probably because Russkit sold the design to them if I remember correctly. The "real" Russkits have an "R" in the shield on the handle which is as big as a Parma, and use the same ceramic barrel type resistor as a Parma.

The "Aurora Russkits" are basically a stock set-type frame in a slightly larger handle that was shaped like a bigger fer-real Russkit...which is why that resistor swap with a Tyco works.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Oh, I thought you were talking about the mini russkits, like the ones tomy now includes in their sets.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Really? Is has the bolt?



How bout it dude. Can you answer this? Is there a link maybe? I need to get these controllers going so I can move on.

Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Oh, I thought you were talking about the mini russkits, like the ones tomy now includes in their sets.





Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> How bout it dude. Can you answer this? Is there a link maybe? I need to get these controllers going so I can move on.
> 
> Thanks:thumbsup:




Sorry. This post is referring to you NTxSlotCars.

Thanks again.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

OH, sorry, here's the link...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=296927


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok so I took em apart again and sure enough like SwamperGene said, the bolt comes right out and you install new resistor. I now have 4 Parma controllers for my 4 lane Tomy. Now I have 2 90's a 60 and 1 with the 3 position switch!! Layout looks sweet!!! All my TKO drivers stations.:thumbsup:

Thanks Guys.:thumbsup:


----------



## 00'HO (Nov 19, 2004)

*4cyd under an 8cyd hood*



NTxSlotCars said:


> Hey, I just saw some post where you can replace the resistor with a Tyco 70 ohm!


-------------------------------------------------------

NT, you can also put a 4cyd under the hood of a ZR1 Corvette, 
but why would you want to?

It is one thing in this hobby to be thrifty, and another to be cheap....

Just ask SF....... :freak:
He knows how to make a good Parma, better, as posted. 

The guys that are fast use the good stuff, the guys in the back, well 

http://www.daveshoraceway.com


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

_"When I was driving, I believed drivers were a dime a dozen. You could put any driver in good equipment and he could win. And that's what I told myself, if I had the equipment he had, I could win more races. Well, I haven't driven in several years, and up in the booth, I see, this driver IS better than that driver. This driver has more ability than another driver. And I suppose it was the case back in the 70's" _ 
-- *Benny Parsons* on the dominance of Richard Petty in the 70's - _The Nascar Story v3 1994_


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

SwamperGene said:


> That was for the old Aurora Baby Russkit set controllers.
> 
> But better still, you can replace both of _those_ with a very easy to get 100 ohm resistor


Hey waitaminnit... Where do you get the 100 ohm resistor?

--rick


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

ParkRNDL said:


> Hey waitaminnit... Where do you get the 100 ohm resistor?
> 
> --rick


Ancient chinese secret, shrouded in mystery......and ceramic 

All ya gots to do is go to your local Radio Shack and get a 100-ohm wirewound resistor. They are those long rectangular ones encased in ceramic, I think they come 2 per pack. If you carefully break the ceramic away, you are left with a 100 ohm resistor that will look strangely familiar. The only thing you have to do is put the metal ends on from a donor Tomy/Tyco/LL resistor, and it's good to go. I did a bunch of them a few years back, they work rather well :thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Ah so. Will look into that... Digging the idea...

--rick


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

So I went and got a ruskit red. For the display wall.:thumbsup:

Cool looking controller.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

SwamperGene said:


> Ancient chinese secret, shrouded in mystery......and ceramic
> 
> All ya gots to do is go to your local Radio Shack and get a 100-ohm wirewound resistor. They are those long rectangular ones encased in ceramic, I think they come 2 per pack. If you carefully break the ceramic away, you are left with a 100 ohm resistor that will look strangely familiar. The only thing you have to do is put the metal ends on from a donor Tomy/Tyco/LL resistor, and it's good to go. I did a bunch of them a few years back, they work rather well :thumbsup:


What? No pics brutha???:drunk:


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> What? No pics brutha???:drunk:


Nah...that was a few years ago, before I was really photographing much of what I was doing. If I get some time I'll do it if Rick don't beat me to it.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I bought 4 Russkit controllers to replace my Tomy controllers, took them a part like you guys said to find out how many Ohms they were. I have two 45 ohm, one 35 ohm, and one 60 ohm. It's off to the bay again to win some so I can have 4 that match. wish me luck


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

SwamperGene said:


> Nah...that was a few years ago, before I was really photographing much of what I was doing. If I get some time I'll do it if Rick don't beat me to it.


Ahh I see. Yea nowadays it's amazing how many cameras there are especially with the cell phone cameras.



41-willys said:


> I bought 4 Russkit controllers to replace my Tomy controllers, took them a part like you guys said to find out how many Ohms they were. I have two 45 ohm, one 35 ohm, and one 60 ohm. It's off to the bay again to win some so I can have 4 that match. wish me luck


Maybe take a shot at Radio Shack like Swampergene said and see what you can get for a dollar a pair. Or maybe ask where the better resistors are? I am sure these guys around here have a ton of old controllers sitting around. Maybe place a "Request Thread"? In swap and sell??


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I was gonna try Radio Shack yesterday since I was in that part of town, but when I got
there it was closed and now a vacuum cleaner sales/repair place is there. But the Radio shack sign is still up and the vacuum guy is still selling a few leftover items that the Radio Shack guy left. Bizarre. 

--rick


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

ParkRNDL said:


> I was gonna try Radio Shack yesterday since I was in that part of town, but when I got
> there it was closed and now a vacuum cleaner sales/repair place is there. But the Radio shack sign is still up and the vacuum guy is still selling a few leftover items that the Radio Shack guy left. Bizarre.
> 
> --rick



Man that is strange!!!

Let me know if you want me to hit my local shack for ya!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

The Radio Shack in my hood is gone too...

...not that it was any big loss. Never had jack, couldnt get ya jack either....even if I wanted to order it yesterday.

At least they were consistent.

....happy to cel me a phone though... :tongue:


----------

